# Help Gauge cluster in C5 Audi A6 doesn't work



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

Its a 2000 Audi A6 2.8 tiptronic Nothing works in the cluster. It doesn't light up, the needles don't work, so don't know temp, speed, fuel.. anything. Only thing that works on it is the turn signal indicator and the check engine light. Also here a random clicking sound. None of the other interiour lights, such as window controls light up either except for part of the radio, what can I do. I checked fuses on side panel and they are all fine. What else can I do, can something have come loose from behind the gauge cluster ?



_Modified by ayrula at 7:50 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

up


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Help Gauge cluster in C5 Audi A6 doesn't work (ayrula)*

It might be a bad ignition switch.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Help Gauge cluster in C5 Audi A6 doesn't work (ayrula)*

Hey! I own the same car...








I would remove the cluster and re-install. The check engine light might very well be because of the gauge problems.
Here is a walkthrough for you (though you can skip the vag-com portion as you aren't swapping clusters).
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec106.shtml


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Help Gauge cluster in C5 Audi A6 doesn't work (frankinstyn)*

why are all the clusters I am recieving diff. from what I have my 3 connectors in back are all the same size with the locking mechanism. The ones I am receiving have a small center connector that is grey without locking mechanism. Were some of the 2000's different with earlier connectors????


----------

